
Pam_py_usb: Unlock your Mac with an authenticated USB thumb drive - Jerry2
https://github.com/smileytechguy/pam_py_usb
======
andreiw
Did something very similar 10 years ago for Linux. PAM plugin.

[https://sourceforge.net/projects/pampka/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/pampka/)

Don't hate, I was in my second year of college ;-). Of course it probably has
bit rotted quite a bit by now...

------
andreiw
But yeah, very cool. Another suggestion is those GnuPG cards / tokens.

